# Remate (venta de liquidación en una tienda)



## Doval

Hola a todos.

¿Cuál sería el término acertado en português para *"remate"* en el contexto de una_ venta de liquidación, por ejemplo, de ropas anticuadas_?

Gracias de antemano pro cualquier ayuda que me proporcionen.


----------



## Brasileira aprendendo...

Olá Doval!

Nesse contexto usa-se "arremate", de "arrematação", "arrematar".

Abraços brasileiros


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Doval said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿Cuál sería el término acertado en português para *"remate"* en el contexto de una_ venta de liquidación, por ejemplo, de ropas anticuadas_?
> 
> Gracias de antemano pro cualquier ayuda que me proporcionen.


En ese sentido, se usa "liquidação". En el sentido de "subasta" se puede usar "arremate", "leilão".


----------



## Carfer

Penso que a questão de deval precisa de ser clarificada. A que se refere exactamente? '_Remate'_ em espanhol, a fazer fé no DRAE, é uma de duas coisas: ou o leilão propriamente dito (_'subasta_', _'almoneda'_) ou o acto de adjudicação dos bens postos a leilão ao seu comprador. No primeiro caso, no português de Portugal, diz-se _'leilão_' ou _'hasta pública'_, podendo igualmente dizer-se também '_arrematação', _embora com menos frequência, dada a possibilidade de confusão com o acto de adjudicação, ou seja, com a _'arrematação_' propriamente dita ('_almoeda_', outra designação possível, caíu praticamente em desuso). No segundo caso, o do acto de adjudicar, diz-se _'arrematação'. _A '_liquidação' _não pressupõe um leilão, que muitas vezes não ocorre, caso em que os bens são vendidos por um preço baixo sem que, contudo, os haja lugar à _'licitação_' (oferta em lanços, sendo os bens arrematados por quem fizer o lanço mais alto). É por isso que dar como contexto _'venta de liquidación' _não é esclarecedor. Essa venda é feita em leilão ou não?


----------



## Doval

Obrigado aos dois pelas respostas.  A questião é essa:  Quando por exemplo uma loja de venda de roupas quer destacar nova mercadoria, para fazer espaço, tal loja "remata" a velha mercadoria, reduzindo os preços para poder vender as roupas com rapidez.  Então, pode-se dizer que uma loja que costuma reduzir os preços muito "Tiene buenos remates."  Qual seria a tradução para português dessa frase?

(Penso simplesmente traduzir para "promoçoes".)


----------



## Carfer

Doval said:


> Obrigado aos dois pelas respostas.  A questião é essa:  Quando por exemplo uma loja de venda de roupas quer destacar nova mercadoria, para fazer espaço, tal loja "remata" a velha mercadoria, reduzindo os preços para poder vender as roupas com rapidez.  Então, pode-se dizer que uma loja que costuma reduzir os preços muito "Tiene buenos remates."  Qual seria a tradução para português dessa frase?
> 
> (Penso simplesmente traduzir para "promoçoes".)



Então, nesse caso, _'saldos' _ou '_promoções' _(desconfio que a diferença entre os dois não é nenhuma e que a diferença de nomenclatura se destina apenas a contornar a lei: _'promoções_' são os saldos que se fazem fora da época em que se pode legalmente fazê-los). Mas também podemos dizer '_tem boas pechinchas' _(coisas vendidas muito abaixo do seu valor). Mas atenção que o termo é coloquial e não sei se se usa no Brasil, para o caso de ser esse o seu alvo.


----------



## Doval

Muito obrigado pela dica, Carfer.  Foi muito útil.


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> En ese sentido, se usa "liquidação". En el sentido de "subasta" se puede usar "arremate", "leilão".



Mas "leilão"  é usado quando damos do ouro para algo, não é? Em espanhol "pujar" seria igual a "leiloar" em português?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

SãoEnrique said:


> Mas "leilão"  é usado quando damos do ouro para algo, não é? Em espanhol "pujar" seria igual a "leiloar" em português?


São Enrique, desculpe, mas não entendi a primeira pergunta. Quanto a "pujar", conheço essa palavra com outro sentido, mas não de "leiloar".


----------



## SãoEnrique

"Leilão" é uma palavra usada quando damos do ouro para algo, um objeto por exemplo com um tempo defenido, em inglês é "to stake" ou "to bet" acredito. 

"Pujar" não é igual a "Leiloar"?


----------



## englishmania

Diria _saldos_ para a época normal de preços mais baixos em todos os produtos, excepto, por exemplo, a nova colecção (numa loja de roupa). Durante os saldos ou nos últimos dias de saldos, é comum ver-se escrito nas montras "últimos dias.... até 50%..."
_Liquidação (total)_ para casos em que a loja quer vender (tudo?) o que tem a um preço baixo, talvez até na totalidade, para que a loja encerre (para sempre).
_Promoções_ soa-me a algo esporádico; não é época de saldos, mas há _alguns_ produtos que estão mais baratos do que o costume.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Pujar" é quando se faz um esforço interno com os músculos, como quando uma mulher está dando à luz, ou como quando se está defecando :-(
Nada a ver com liquidações, promoções, saldos, ou leilões.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Aqui mais contexto:

Jamás he entrado en el servidor "América Global 2", pero en el América Global 1, las pujas van desde los 5.000.000 millones, hasta los 40.000.000 millones, claro que se habla de cifras muy grandes, por eso es que te recomiendo que te vallas a algún server "antigüo", ya que seguramente habrán menos "novatos" que puedan _pujar_,y seguramente te llevarás el elite.

Que acha?


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Aqui mais contexto:
> 
> Jamás he entrado en el servidor "América Global 2", pero en el América Global 1, las pujas van desde los 5.000.000 millones, hasta los 40.000.000 millones, claro que se habla de cifras muy grandes, por eso es que te recomiendo que te vayas a algún server "antiguo", ya que seguramente habrán   menos "novatos" que puedan _pujar_, y seguramente te llevarás el elite.
> 
> Que acha?



Não, SãoEnrique. '_Leiloar_' diz-se '_subastar_' em espanhol, isto é, pôr um objecto em leilão. '_Pujar_' seria '_licitar_' em português, acho eu, ou seja, oferecer uma quantia num leilão.

Quanto à acepção que o WSE disse, parece-me que na Espanha é a mais incomum.

P.S. Ou est-ce que tu as trouvé ce texte, São Enrique??? C'est plein de fautes d'ortographe...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O sentido de "puja" no texto parece realmente de "lance, leilão". Mas nunca vi ou ouvi essa palavra neste sentido.


----------

